# Stair pressurization acceptance testing



## tim walocha (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't know why I haven't asked this sooner but what is the standard of care or generally accepted practice for the acceptance testing of stair pressurization testing.  section 909.20.5 has specific performance requirements.  in my mind, this sounds almost like a blower door test.  I bet this hardy ever occurs in the field based on my experience.


----------



## north star (Jun 16, 2016)

*~ ? ~ ? ~*


Tim,

Please refer to the link........It is a slide show related to your question.
*http://koffel.com/training/Handouts/2014-Smoke%20Control%20Webinar%20-%20NFPA%2092.pdf*


*~ ? ~ ?*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 16, 2016)

It should be part of the acceptance testing required by 909.18


----------



## conarb (Jun 16, 2016)

In building hospitals the mechanical engineer specifies the design pressure per room, positive pressures in operating rooms, sleeping rooms, recovery rooms, negative pressures in hallways etc.  A special inspector verifies compliance. 


> *Reports*. A complete report of testing
> shall be prepared by the special inspector or special
> inspection agency. The report shall include identification
> of all devices by manufacturer, nameplate data, design
> ...



A field inspector's job is becoming more collecting reports, as I receive reports I give copied to the inspector as we go, in the end I give them a three ring binder containing a;; special inspection reports, all structural observations, all ES Reports, and other relevant documentation, this has become one of the main functions of a job superintendent, field inspectors really appreciate this, I've had them ask me: "What do I do with this?" I tell them to put it in their file and we are both protected.  Got to be part of the Tiger Code, should also apply to all solar panel installations.


----------



## Code Specialist (May 2, 2017)

Stair pressurization should maintain a pressure differential between the stair case and the hallway at a range specified in the plans, if not specified as per code requirement should have a minimum of 0.05inwc.

The stair pressurization usually have either a relief vent motorized damper that is interlocked with a pressure sensor in the stair case, to open after reaching the max pressure specified OR without relief vent, but the Stair Pressurization fans will have VFDs that control the fan speed to also maintain the minimum pressure required and so as not to exceed the maximum pressure specified. 

Stair fans should also run automatically after triggering any smoke detector. Balancing is also needed in order to get symmetrical values of pressure difference on all locations.


----------



## cda (May 2, 2017)

Welcome!!!





Code Specialist said:


> Stair pressurization should maintain a pressure differential between the stair case and the hallway at a range specified in the plans, if not specified as per code requirement should have a minimum of 0.05inwc.
> 
> The stair pressurization usually have either a relief vent motorized damper that is interlocked with a pressure sensor in the stair case, to open after reaching the max pressure specified OR without relief vent, but the Stair Pressurization fans will have VFDs that control the fan speed to also maintain the minimum pressure required and so as not to exceed the maximum pressure specified.
> 
> Stair fans should also run automatically after triggering any smoke detector. Balancing is also needed in order to get symmetrical values of pressure difference on all locations.


----------



## PJC89 (Aug 2, 2017)

Refer to NFPA 25, Testing, Maintenance and Inspection Standard.  Also refer to NFPA 92, Standard for Smoke Control Systems.  Referenced by IBC as well:

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2015/chapter/9/fire-protection-systems#9


----------

